# Is this to big for my quad?



## jeepjerk (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 400 4x4 AT. Looking to put a state plow on to clear the snow and just looking for anyone who has a close setup. I have seen that some say you can use a 60" plow while others and the websites state 60" is only for 500cc & up. I've decided on a cycle country state plow but am not sure on which size. If I go with the 52" I would only have about a 46" cleared width when it is angled. With the 60" setup the cleared path should be around 53 1/2" wide. My quad is 48" wide and I would rather not be driving on uncleared snow packing it down. I just have the worry that it would not push the 60 in the snow from what they recommend. Of course I am getting the state plow which should tell you I plan on throwing the snow off to the side and not keeping it straight to push. That is where I could see the extra width coming into play and having issues. Thanks for your help.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a warn 52" with power pivot on my arctic cat 366

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=417


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

My son has a 60" straight blade on his 400 Cat, and it plows just fine. However that state plow is a heavy sucker. You might want to look at the Warn Cyclone (state) plow. It comes in 54". On the first angle (if it has two) it should cover the width of your quad. 

Not sure why you want the state plow? Both my sons and my 60" straight blade push the snow of to the side just fine when angled. I added a rubber flap to the top of mine, and it will move all the snow my ATV can move off to the side.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Your 400 should beable to handle a 60" plow no problem.


----------

